# DIY Spray on Roof Foam



## tom1336 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi,
I am looking into doing a foam roof over a small add on room on my house. This addition is the only area with a flat roof. I want to do it for the added insulating factors. It is this or build a completely "new" roof raised on height to make room for more insulation.

We get insanely hot weather in the summer. Like 120% so I'm sue even 1" of foam would make a difference. 

I'm looking at an area that is about 15 feet by 40.

I called the only guy in town that does foam roofing. He would not give me a bid for the small roof. Just told me the complete roof on the whole house is shot. And is going to be torn off in the next storm, so need to foam complete roof for the low price of $15,000.00.

Well as the shingles slop roof looks great, has no leaks and is only 13 years old.. I think he is full of BS, so I will not use him.

So it is trust this guy, or DOY time.

I know I need closed cell high density so I can walk on it.

So any advise? Like what brands/Kits to go with, and so on.

I thank you all for your help. I am assuming this is the place to post and not in the insulation area.


----------



## roofnron (Dec 7, 2011)

It would be hard to get a foam rig on a job that small. You would be much better off installing polyisocyanurate insulation board to do your roof. It is also a closed cell foam, you get the same R-6 per inch. You can add several inches this way and then some type of roof membrane and be cheaper than have a foam rig. The polyiso is carried in all the roof supply houses.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Rigid foam, properly sealed and covered, is the way to go.

They sell it at HD and Lowes as well.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

roofnron said:


> It would be hard to get a foam rig on a job that small.


I had 162 lineal feet of rim joist and a side wall of about 200 sq feet spray foamed for less than $900 by a local spray foam company. Dont mind the dimaensions on the chandelier. I was trying to sell it in that photo.


----------



## tom1336 (Jul 16, 2012)

hammerlane said:


> I had 162 lineal feet of rim joist and a side wall of about 200 sq feet spray foamed for less than $900 by a local spray foam company. Dont mind the dimaensions on the chandelier. I was trying to sell it in that photo.


I believe exterior foam cost more as it is a different mix. More UV resistant and much more dense so you can walk in it.


----------



## roofnron (Dec 7, 2011)

hammerlane said:


> I had 162 lineal feet of rim joist and a side wall of about 200 sq feet spray foamed for less than $900 by a local spray foam company. Dont mind the dimaensions on the chandelier. I was trying to sell it in that photo.



Great price to have a pro rig come out and do that considering it would have taken at least 2, maybe 3, foam paks to do the work yourself.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

roofnron said:


> Great price to have a pro rig come out and do that considering it would have taken at least 2, maybe 3, foam paks to do the work yourself.


To be honest his price was about $200 more. I asked him to do it for $875. We could not come to an agreement. He called about 6 weeks later on a Tuesday evening saying he had a job that cancelled on Thursday and that he would do mine for the $875 on Thursday. And the rest is history.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

roofnron said:


> Great price to have a pro rig come out and do that considering it would have taken at least 2, maybe 3, foam paks to do the work yourself.



+1 and the froth pack quality is crap compared to a professional reactor/rig.


----------



## tom1336 (Jul 16, 2012)

hammerlane said:


> To be honest his price was about $200 more. I asked him to do it for $875. We could not come to an agreement. He called about 6 weeks later on a Tuesday evening saying he had a job that cancelled on Thursday and that he would do mine for the $875 on Thursday. And the rest is history.


Never hurts to polity ask for a reasonable discount, and to even be willing to have the work done when the "crew" would otherwise be without work.


----------

